# Emmure live rig?



## purpledc (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone know whats up with this video? They have 2 mesa half stacks on stage but they are off. Are they just for show? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlgW8O1AB4c


----------



## pylyo (Aug 17, 2012)

I remember them promoting Bugera amps but that was some time ago...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

Those amps probably belong to one of the opening bands. Wouldn't be the first time a band loaded their backline behind the stage/riser so it's easier to breakdown later.


----------



## themike (Aug 17, 2012)

Emmure plays AxeFX II's direct now.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those amps probably belong to one of the opening bands. Wouldn't be the first time a band loaded their backline behind the stage/riser* so it's easier to breakdown later.*



This is hilarious in context


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

When I saw them and interviewed Jesse last year, they were using 6505s. But as I've learned in life, never question th3M1ke. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Those amps probably belong to one of the opening bands. Wouldn't be the first time a band loaded their backline behind the stage/riser so it's easier to _*breakdown*_ later.



See, that's why I like you, Max. Occasionally, you'll just sneak in a nice little zinger in your posts.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 17, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Emmure plays AxeFX II's direct now.



Actually it's Axe FX Ultras... ;-) :-*

But yeah seeing as how that show was from Poland, it's gaurnteed they are using a European rental backline for that tour.

They used 6505's for forever until the past year they have been using Axe FX Ultras.


----------



## themike (Aug 17, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actually it's Axe FX Ultras... ;-) :-*
> 
> But yeah seeing as how that show was from Poland, it's gaurnteed they are using a European rental backline for that tour.
> 
> They used 6505's for forever until the past year they have been using Axe FX Ultras.


 

Damn it, I hate when you're home from tour becuase you're on here way more dropping knowledge


----------



## Rayaus (Aug 17, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Emmure plays AxeFX II's direct now.



+ 1 

I saw them last weekend and both guitarists had Axe-FX IIs, one with a poweramp and both with cabs but I suspect they just both went direct.


----------



## Tim7 (Aug 17, 2012)

6505 and 5150 that was on warped tour 2010 thou now its prolly axe fx


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 17, 2012)

im impressed, no emmure hate yet

and yea, seen them live a couple of weeks ago, if i remember correctly they used Axe Fx II


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

xhellchosemex said:


> im impressed, no emmure hate yet



Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 17, 2012)

Their soundguy Nate posted Mike's rig on Instagram:






Photo by natenorthway on Instagram


----------



## purpledc (Aug 17, 2012)

xhellchosemex said:


> im impressed, no emmure hate yet




And the funny thing Is that I would have been the first to start that hate a few months ago. But lately Ive been trying to be a better person. And in that quest I have tried to determine why It is I dislike certain things and try and work through it and find some good in those things. This has actually led me to watching many videos and reading interviews with bands I have found particularly annoying in the past. In those recent months ive become able to appreciate bands like emmure. While Im not at the point where I would buy their music, im not going to hate on them. Because no matter how many unintelligent and hurtful comments I can spit out of my uninformed yet very opinionated mouth It wont change that they have had more success in music than I every probably will.

So I guess what ive really discovered is Im a jealous prick. And that jealously and hate is actually a by product of my own faults and none of these bands I dislike. For me to sit and rip into a band who I dont know first hand simply because I dont like or understand their music ive learned is childish and part of why im where im at in my lack of success. And if I spent more time on making music as I used to on hating things Id probably be onstage myself. But at least ive learned that about myself and can admit it. There are many people who are Hateaholics. And will keep drinking that shit till they die.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not really a fan of them but holy shit are they heavy live.


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 17, 2012)

purpledc said:


> And the funny thing Is that I would have been the first to start that hate a few months ago. But lately Ive been trying to be a better person. And in that quest I have tried to determine why It is I dislike certain things and try and work through it and find some good in those things. This has actually led me to watching many videos and reading interviews with bands I have found particularly annoying in the past. In those recent months ive become able to appreciate bands like emmure. While Im not at the point where I would buy their music, im not going to hate on them. Because no matter how many unintelligent and hurtful comments I can spit out of my uninformed yet very opinionated mouth It wont change that they have had more success in music than I every probably will.
> 
> So I guess what ive really discovered is Im a jealous prick. And that jealously and hate is actually a by product of my own faults and none of these bands I dislike. For me to sit and rip into a band who I dont know first hand simply because I dont like or understand their music ive learned is childish and part of why im where im at in my lack of success. And if I spent more time on making music as I used to on hating things Id probably be onstage myself. But at least ive learned that about myself and can admit it. There are many people who are Hateaholics. And will keep drinking that shit till they die.


 
HATERADE IS MY BLOOD!!! but seriously that is a very mature conclusion to come to. i've had that same thought recently and am trying really hard not to hate as well.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 17, 2012)

i have to agree wholeheartedly with that statement, there's plenty of bands that i just don't like, their music does nothing for me, but i have no hate for them, i don't have the time or see the point in trying. i'll give my opinion, but it will always be the same, just don't like their music, and that's all i have to say


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 18, 2012)

shitsøn;3150774 said:


> Their soundguy Nate posted Mike's rig on Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! I got served. I swore they were using Ultras. Maybe it's just Jesse.


----------



## Joose (Aug 18, 2012)

All I know is, I haven't seen them since before Speaker of the Dead, then they magically stopped playing my city 4-5 times a year. But I want to soooooo bad. Speaker of the Dead and Slave To The Game are so, fucking, good and heavy. And from what I've heard, to videos I've watched, they are one of the tightest live bands around right now. 

I. Must. See. Them. Soon.


----------



## breadtruck (Aug 18, 2012)

purpledc said:


> And the funny thing Is that I would have been the first to start that hate a few months ago. But lately Ive been trying to be a better person. And in that quest I have tried to determine why It is I dislike certain things and try and work through it and find some good in those things. This has actually led me to watching many videos and reading interviews with bands I have found particularly annoying in the past. In those recent months ive become able to appreciate bands like emmure. While Im not at the point where I would buy their music, im not going to hate on them. Because no matter how many unintelligent and hurtful comments I can spit out of my uninformed yet very opinionated mouth It wont change that they have had more success in music than I every probably will.
> 
> So I guess what ive really discovered is Im a jealous prick. And that jealously and hate is actually a by product of my own faults and none of these bands I dislike. For me to sit and rip into a band who I dont know first hand simply because I dont like or understand their music ive learned is childish and part of why im where im at in my lack of success. And if I spent more time on making music as I used to on hating things Id probably be onstage myself. But at least ive learned that about myself and can admit it. There are many people who are Hateaholics. And will keep drinking that shit till they die.



Just came to say; mad respect for this comment! A few years ago I was similar, but nowadays I'm really open minded when it comes to music, and so I can really respect people who've changed the same and are now better people for it.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 18, 2012)

You actually can be open minded and still dislike a band, you know.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 18, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> You actually can be open minded and still dislike a band, you know.




That is true. But I think there is a huge line in the sand as far as what is simply dislike and what is hating. For instance. If I were to say. 

"XYZ's band is nothing but a bunch of douches. They have no talent and I cant believe they are signed" 

That would make me the real douche. A better way to say it is.

"Not really my thing" 

That is all that really needs to be said. And that is only if someone is asking for a popular vote on if the band is good. The above comment can still be considered pretty douche like if the thread is a positive thread about a band and you still feel the need to inject your opinion when it wasnt asked for as if by saying you dislike them that you will get a surge of people follow you and rally against the offending band. Its best to simply keep it to yourself. I guess what im getting at is that yes, disliking a band doesnt autmatically make someone narrow minded. But if they feel the need to preach it then it certainly does.





otisct20 said:


> Not really a fan of them but holy shit are they heavy live.




This is a good example of how to say that your not into it without being a D-bag.


----------



## breadtruck (Aug 26, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> You actually can be open minded and still dislike a band, you know.



Exactly, but there's a difference between saying you dislike a band; and saying you dislike a band strongly and everyone else should dislike them because of this list of angry reasons.

It sounds ridiculous but there are too many music fans that have that mindset. A very common one in metal is usually related to how trendy a band is. If a band has been reffered to as "----core" on Wikipedia = INSTANT HATE. I guess this discussion came up in an Emmure thread because they are one of the more hated bands in metal. To be honest 50% of it is just bandwaggon hopping. You see a metalhead explain to someone how bad a certain band are and then the more weak-willed guys just agree with it to show they also know what's "right" and "wrong" to listen to. It kinda sucks but I've known a few people who are almost afraid to admit to liking a band because they feel like they will be judged by some elitist metalhead who only likes THE FIRST (THE BEST) Metallica record and THE FIRST (THE BEST) Black Sabbath record, or something to that nature.


----------



## Mayhew (Aug 26, 2012)

Emmure is one of those bands that needs to be seen live to be appreciated. Their albums don't blow me away but I've seen them live twice and they are legit. It makes me think they should do like ALEXISONFIRE and Cancer Bats and record live of the floor in studio to capture that magick they make together.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 26, 2012)

Three things I can't do while listening to Emmure. Drive, work out, or have sex. Got in serious trouble in all three scenarios while they were playing in the background. Easily the heaviest sounding band I'v ever heard in a live metalcore setting.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 27, 2012)

Cancer said:


> Three things I can't do while listening to Emmure. Drive, work out, or have sex. Got in serious trouble in all three scenarios while they were playing in the background. Easily the heaviest sounding band I'v ever heard in a live metalcore setting.



+1
I dont give a s&%t what people say about Emmure. I've seen them 4 or 5 times now and they freaking delivered!! Cant wait for November for them to come back to Berlin!!


----------



## HolidayKiller (Aug 28, 2012)

Anybody have pics of Jesse's white guitar? That bitch looks tasty.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 28, 2012)

she is beautiful yes!


----------



## Recreant (Aug 29, 2012)

^ i agree that it's a beautiful guitar but it sure looks kinda weird with only one pickup and one volume knob, but that's just me.

emmure is definitely one of those bands that has been around for a minute and hell yeah they get a lot of hate, but damn are they heavy as shit.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 29, 2012)

Recreant said:


> ^ i agree that it's a beautiful guitar but it sure looks kinda weird with only one pickup and one volume knob, but that's just me.



I mean, do you really need much more when you're in Emmure?


----------



## Riffer (Aug 29, 2012)

That picture is a photoshop. His fingers are on the 6th fret and on the D string. Total fake for sure.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 29, 2012)

Funny how much hatred his black LACS got on here. If that NY inlay was a Fear Factory one, everyone would have been creaming themselves. 

Good band. Mosh/pogo metalcore. All about the groove. Fun to listen to.


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 29, 2012)

I like Emmure, quite a bit, but I personally think the Emmure singer is total jack-a-ninny. The perfect example of guy who uses the internet to get praise for his 1/2 a braincell rants about the music industry, social matters & his cruddy inappropriate clothing line.
Groove wise, Emmure kills it, but to me they are one of those bands that must only exist on a musical level, once I start breaking down who the members are & what they do, the whole thing falls a part for me & I start liking them less.
-Brent


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn, I had no idea about that guitar.

Neck-thru? Tune-o-matic? Awesome!


----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> Funny how much hatred his black LACS got on here. If that NY inlay was a Fear Factory one, everyone would have been creaming themselves.
> 
> Good band. Mosh/pogo metalcore. All about the groove. Fun to listen to.



No, I've never listened to FF once before nor have I had any desire to but I know a stupid inlay when I see one. I wouldn't go out and get a Boston Red Sox "B" logo on any of my guitars regardless of whether or not I was a fan/proud of my home state.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just saying, it's a beautiful guitar. Other guitarists have had similar ones (Dino) or even sillier inlays (After The Burial Lacrose anyone?) 

But since this dude is in Emmure, he seemed to cop waaaaaaaay more flack on this site. 

Just a casual observation. Again, the guitar is beautiful, emmure are dope, lets all hug and get along


----------



## purpledc (Aug 29, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> But since this dude is in Emmure, he seemed to cop waaaaaaaay more flack on this site.




I have to agree. I have a feeling if it was scott ian's it would probably not catch as much shit.


----------



## Joose (Aug 29, 2012)

purpledc said:


> I have to agree. I have a feeling if it was scott ian's it would probably not catch as much shit.




Agreed. Sad, really. People who think flying around the fretboard somehow makes music "better". Who gives a fuck how many notes someone hits? It's about whether or not you like the way it sounds. 

Just so pathetic.


----------



## FlameIbrah (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the meta-hate. Instead of hating, y'all are talking about the end game of hating. lol

I've never seen that matrix power amp before. Anyone know what that things all about?


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core (Aug 30, 2012)

I saw them live almost 3 years ago, not a huge fan of them now. I remember they were using jim root stratocasters, 6505's w/ peavey cabs, and what i believe were line-6 effects units.


----------



## Miijk (Aug 31, 2012)

Riffer said:


> That picture is a photoshop. His fingers are on the 6th fret and on the D string. Total fake for sure.



Oh that gave me a chuckle  Anyway, that guitar is just sex! The inlay doesn't bother me that much... think he gets free NY stuff?


----------



## FlameIbrah (Sep 2, 2012)

TIBrent said:


> I like Emmure, quite a bit, but I personally think the Emmure singer is total jack-a-ninny. The perfect example of guy who uses the internet to get praise for his 1/2 a braincell rants about the music industry, social matters & his cruddy inappropriate clothing line.
> Groove wise, Emmure kills it, but to me they are one of those bands that must only exist on a musical level, once I start breaking down who the members are & what they do, the whole thing falls a part for me & I start liking them less.
> -Brent



^this. There are many of these bands for me. "turn your brain off" tunes \m/


----------



## Kali Yuga (Sep 2, 2012)

i hate emmure when they first came out, didnt really listen to them after that and the singer had a real bad attitude when they came through here, but heard some newer material through a girl i was seeing and it was alright. not great but definitely could bob my head along to it. the lyrics are childish though, but the crowd that likes that sort of TAS/emmure stuff goes for that sort of thing, so whatever. they were playing rectifiers when they came through here, sound-wise sounded good and tight.


----------



## patata (Nov 2, 2013)

*SORRY FOR NECROBUMPING BUT THAT'S A GOOD THREAD*

-Protoman is really groovy/catchy
-Jesse has also a blue RGD 





-They should make his lacs into Sigs.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 2, 2013)

xhellchosemex said:


> im impressed, no emmure hate yet




I heard they were using these http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/wedgehed/turd.jpg


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love emmures tone


----------



## Valnob (Nov 2, 2013)

Emmure - Mike Mulholland Guitar Rig Gear and Equipment

Uberpro rig of Mike.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 2, 2013)

I absolutely love their tone and their earliest works, the later ones are good, but the early ones are great. Goodbye to the Gallows/The Complete Guide to Needlework are one of the best deathcore albums imo and actually contain riffs.


----------



## Veldar (Nov 3, 2013)

Recreant said:


> emmure is definitely one of those bands that has been around for a minute and hell yeah they get a lot of hate, but damn are they heavy as shit.



I saw them in Newcastle, Australia earlier this year, I'm not a fan of any of the core stuff but it didn't come across heavy, it was probably the sound guy, if they come I'd give the the benefit of the doubt and see them again.


----------



## 8last (Nov 3, 2013)

Emmure was more of guilty pleasure band for me. When around other metalheads I keep it to myself but when I'm out driving I got speaker of the dead cranked and I'm like 'how much more proof do you wannnt!'


----------



## Joose (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't seen them live since they opened for Bury Your Dead and I had no clue who they were. That was when Goodbye To The Gallows was the most recent album haha.

Speaker Of The Dead and Slave To The Game are seriously, seriously heavy, groove-driven albums with spectacular production. And from what I've seen on youtube, I imagine actually being at most Emmure shows would be a great experience.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 4, 2013)

I can jam to this until I actually understand ANY of the lyrics.....I mean SRSLY?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, its actually good to see some Emmure fanbase here. I thought it will be like a Emmure bashfest, but im pleasantly surprised.


----------

